# Malware from Adobe?



## JPS2 (Jan 12, 2018)

Upon updating Creative Cloud my McAfee said that CoreSyncCustomHook.exe is malware?
Is that true?
Peter
Denmark


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't think so. On my computer this file exists on two locations:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Sync\CoreSync\Customhook
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CoreSyncExtension\Customhook

My computer is protected by Bitdefender and it has no problems with the CoreSyncCustomHook.exe


----------



## clee01l (Jan 12, 2018)

CoreSyncCustomHook.exe is a third party (Adobe?) DLL that is part of the Microsoft application compiler. Any application can include the file. If your copy is digitally signed by Adobe and has a valid signature, then most likely it was not infected by malware. Nefarious websites could introduce malware infected copies of  CoreSyncCustomHook.exe but I think this unlikely if it is digitally signed by Adobe and has a valid signature.
Check out this link: What is this exe file? Is this file safe? Check here  I think you might be able to D/L a trial of this Emsisoft Anti-Malware app to test your system


----------



## JPS2 (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for your reply.
When disabling McAfee i updated CC, but McAfee soon found out and the two files are quarantined.
Are these files really necessary?
Peter


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 12, 2018)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> I don't think so. On my computer this file exists on two locations:
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Sync\CoreSync\Customhook
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CoreSyncExtension\Customhook
> 
> My computer is protected by Bitdefender and it has no problems with the CoreSyncCustomHook.exe



I have 2 computers, one protected by Norton Internet Security and Malwarebytes Pro, and the other by Malwarebytes Pro and MS Windows Defender. 
Neither has had a problem.


----------



## JPS2 (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, maybe McAfee has a problem.
I use Malwarebytes Pro and Defender and they see no problem after a scan (before McAfee removed the files).
I am not really using CC for images, so lets see what happen over time.
Lightroom and Photoshop works fine.
Peter


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 12, 2018)

Adobe registers its files with various anti-virus software manufacturers.  If your anti-virus is out of date, this can happen as the registration hasn't caught up to current yet.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jan 12, 2018)

Personally, I gave up on McAfee a number of years ago when someone or something blew through it one night after I had left Skype on (by mistake).
They had control of my system and wanted to sell me a fix. Nothing I had or could find would get rid of it.
I had to scrub the system, reformat, and reload everything.


----------



## LinSenGottFried (Jan 12, 2018)

Today I got the following message from McAfee: CoreSyncCustomHook.exe infected by Artemis!A104317B615B (Trojan Horse). I could not install the update for Adobe Creative Cloud. Adobe-Errorcode 183
McAfee VirusScan Enterprise 8.8 Patch 10 V 5900.7806 DAT-version 8771.0000 11.01.2018
I do not know if the file has a virus, or the virus scanner reports false alarm.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 12, 2018)

LinSenGottFried said:


> I do not know if the file has a virus, or the virus scanner reports false alarm


#7


----------



## LinSenGottFried (Jan 12, 2018)

I heared from another guy about the same error.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jan 12, 2018)

Did you contact McAfee?


----------



## LinSenGottFried (Jan 13, 2018)

clee01l said:


> #7


McAfee is actually updated.


----------



## LinSenGottFried (Jan 13, 2018)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Did you contact McAfee?


Yes


----------



## clee01l (Jan 13, 2018)

LinSenGottFried said:


> McAfee is actually updated.


That still does not meant that McAfee has implemented the Adobe reference in their latest update.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 14, 2018)

clee01l said:


> That still does not meant that McAfee has implemented the Adobe reference in their latest update.


And to Cletus' point, ever since Intel acquired McAfee in 2011 (and then sold it off in 2016,) McAfee is not the top-tier security products vendor they used to be.

Phil Burton


----------

